# Lexxian IX 'Sawtooths'



## Kravunhive (Apr 3, 2011)

I originally posted this log over on Warseer but as I'm branching out to Heresy Online I think it's only right I share this with you guys 

First off, welcome to my thread and thank you for taking the time to view it. What is this all about? Well...

Way back in third edition and the Imperial Guards first codex, there was a small picture and piece of text that described the Lexxian IX 'Sawtooths'. The brief description describes them as coming from a death world populated with many vicious predators. Each regiment would adopt one as a mascot, the 9th chose the Sawtooth, a feline predator that can grow to the size of a horse. It is claimed that a soldier must defeat one of these creatures before becoming a sergeant or officer. A trooper is allowed to wear a single Sawtooth fang for every successful campaign they have served in.

From that point I was hooked. This regiment was the product of over four years of planning in which I took the core idea and expanded upon it. So lets begin shall we?

Intro video











[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Home World[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Lexx is one of many aspiring frontier worlds along the edge of the Cerberon Sector, a cluster of worlds on within the Ultima Segmentum. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Originally it was founded as a small mining colony four millennia ago, however a steady stream of emigrating prospectors and labourers has expanded the colony into the thriving frontier world it is today.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Lexx is a classed as a death world and has earned a fierce reputation. Numerous deadly creatures populate the planets various environs. Tall dense forests that are only dwarfed by colossal networks of vast mountain ranges, break up the planets continental plains. However it is the very geography that makes the planet worthy to the Imperium. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]In the forests, mobile sawmills crewed by gangs of lumberjacks strip down the trees, which is of the finest and rarest quality. The wood is either exported or crafted into the finest luxury items. The heights of the mountain ranges are scattered with outposts with quarries and mine workings that extract priceless masonry and raw industrial metals. These resources are then transported back to the capitol city where they are to be sold and transported off world in bulk carriers. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]The wealth of Lexx is much sought after in the wider sector. Merchants and traders as far away as the hive worlds of Monarch and Carpathia travel out to the frontier ensuring the planet is a commercial success. As a result the planet has many sponsors from wealthy off world Imperial noble houses and corporations. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Lexx has only one major city, the capitol Lexx Centropolis. A huge walled city built into the side of the planets tallest mountain range, aptly named the Goliath Heights. Considered to be a crude and dirty city by many of its off world clients, Lexx Centropolis is built for purpose. Its production capabilities are limited but they are enough to ensure the planets needs are met, however many supplies are still shipped in from off world. The star port and adjacent commercial districts are a hive of activity. Some six million people live in the city with an estimated million more visitors; foreign traders, delegates and merchants. The Departmento Munitorum also has an established presence here, albeit a minor one. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Lexxian Regiments[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]As a death world, life on Lexx is harsh to say the least. Many fierce predators stalk the depths of the forests and roam the untamed plains. This and the harsh working conditions have bread only the toughest of men over many generations. The characteristics of such a world have created a fine pool of soldiers who use their instincts and overpowering strength to defeat their foes. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]To date there have been a dozen regimental founding’s, each serving in some of the toughest and most famous of Imperial campaigns.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Lexxian regiments favour infantry tactics with skills including infiltration, scouting and marksmanship and the use of deploying portable heavy weapons. Many recruits have backgrounds as hunters and trackers and as such they bring these skills to the regiment. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Regiments have little in the way of armoured support. This is due to the lack of serious manufacturing facilities capable of producing tanks en masse. However each regiment is founded with a several dozen Leman Russ tanks as support. Additionally the infantry is supported with squadrons of armoured sentinels fitted to handle a number of foes. [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]Like many regiments in the Imperium the soldiers from Lexx have their own customs and traditions. Upon founding each regiment will adopt one of the planets fierce predators as a mascot. The Lexxian 9th chose the Sawtooth, a feline predator that can grow to the size of a horse. It is claimed that a soldier must defeat one of these creatures before becoming a sergeant or officer. A trooper is allowed to wear a single Sawtooth fang for every successful campaign they have served in. Other regiments have chosen different creatures, such as the Night Reaper; an agile nocturnal reptilian predator.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]To an outsider the Lexxians may appear brutish and crude mannered with tattooed bodies and guttural accents. Life has bread these men to be tough and they are a reflection of their society. The Lexxians have saying, “We’ll get the job done.” It doesn’t take long for an off worlder to learn that when a Lexxian says it, he means it. And it is with this that the Lexxians have an established reputation of being tough, reliable and experienced soldiers.[/FONT]

***​ 
So thats my expanded background. I'll post a regimental history later on and maybe a bit of fan fiction...

For me I see the Lexxian troops as hardened fighters that use light infantry tactics such as scouting, inflitration, close quarter fire fights, stripped down kit etc. I've kit bashed this regiment from a variety of sources and this is the concept piece I came up with. I wanted to build an all plastic force and with only the one picture to go from I've got plenty of room to expand on. (Sorry for the warm lighting)










So, this is where it all began, lets see where it'll go. I'll post more pictures if this log generates some interest. Comments and criticism welcome.

Kravunhive


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, an interesting read if I say so myself... which I do. I remember that choice piece of fluff you're referring to and I also liked it [mind you not enough to go ahead and build an army of it]. I await to see a light infantry regiment with plenty of Sentinels, snipers and the like.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good read. Look forward to seeing further progress.


----------



## Kravunhive (Apr 3, 2011)

Ok, first up is the Command Squad.










I've used a mixture of catachan and cadian kits, with heads from a variety of sources, as will become clearer during the infantry squad shots. The hard part was finding enough bare heads, more to the point shaven ones. The Lexxians most definately aren't clean cut boys.










As you can see the Commander is the central focus of the unit. A nice scar across the face (which is a Lexxian theme) from his officers induction combat with a Sawtooth. Also notice the Sawtooth fangs hanging from his belt, armour and one under the pistol. There were four present in the Lexxian picture so I'll stick to that. One tooth for every successful campaign...

Other members of the squad









Standard bearer









Vox Op









Medic









Grenade Trooper

So thats it for now. These guys were/are alot of fun to make and convert. They've been a real challenge getting the right bitz and making the models feel original. More to come soon, I've got the first platoon yet to post, but if you want you can find them on my blog which is in my sig.

Kravunhive


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Nice start with the comand squad conversion.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Very interesting fluff, so +rep 
I too agree that this should be a mostly infantry (with a tendency for CC, like the Catachans) army, rather than loads of elites, mech or artillery.


----------



## Kravunhive (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys. There's mostly infantry. Support comes from Sentinels and a single Leman Russ. I just feel the regiment would probably include a tank or two in its founding. But only basic tech. Currently I have a Veteran and Anti-tank squads in the works. There's plans to include a sniper support squad. The Veterans will have a bit of flavour behind them but that'll become clearer later... 

But, for now. More pics... This is the core infantry platoon's command squad. I Might loose the missile team, but not sure what to replace it with, any suggestions?




























1st Infantry Squad



































I took away part of this guys scar so he didn't look like a clone of the HQ commander










So there's a good chunk of infantry. Still more to come. If anyone wants to see more pics I've got a few close ups laying around. Enjoy 

Kravunhive


----------

